# What is the best free Linux operating system



## alex20 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi guys! Im wondering which Linux operating system is the best (i'm talking about the free ones), and by saying the best, i mean which one is more flexible, has more freedom and variety, windows softwares friendly, and got more features.... ?
In addition, are there even other free operating systems than linux?

thanks in advanced


----------



## saikee (Jun 11, 2004)

Linux does not used Windows programs but similar versions of some software may be available in Linux. Normally a Linux has a packager manager installing free new programs for the users whenever needed, in addition to those shipped with the distro.

For flexibility, features and support Ubuntu family is the most popular.

Unix has a handful of distros and is free like Linux.


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

To ask which Linux distro is best is a bit like asking "Which car is best? or Which sports team is best? or Which religion is best? or Who should I marry?

The BEST distro is the one YOU like and which suits YOUR computer. Try a few. Decide for yourself. ...

You can get a few clues from:
1) (The very imperfect) http://distrowatch.com/ (look at the table on the right that says "Page Hit Ranking" 2) http://livecdlist.com/purpose/os-installation - LiveCDs will leave your Hard Disk absolutely untouched as though they had never been there; and 3) http://www.pendrivelinux.com/ Linux can run from a USB drive like a LiveCD.


----------



## Zarnak (Jan 24, 2012)

Also.
Most distros (distributions) have a liveUSB edition. So just download the .iso and a cd to usb-writer like uNetbootin and install the image on your USB. Then you can try out the distribution without installing it on your system.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

arochester said:


> The BEST distro is the one YOU like and which suits YOUR computer. Try a few. Decide for yourself. ....


+1 to that


----------



## alex20 (Feb 9, 2012)

thanks guys for the info


----------



## whyapac (Aug 9, 2011)

If I were you, I'd start with somthing basic such as crunchbag linux, Or Ubuntu. Right now i'm using Ubuntu dualbooted with window's for gaming. Don't use that wine ********, It's no good at all. I hope you find your answer.


----------



## nelop (Feb 6, 2012)

best distro is a tough one its all down to personal taste. I have been using linux for 13 years and here is my prefrence:

Desktop: ubuntu
Server: centos

Always try to use the latest OS , check out what's new with this new version of the OS and have a play.

If your doing anything on the server side its best to do without the GUI as thats closer to what its like when you look after linux servers for a living.

avoid wine , there are linux apps that do the same thing , spent the time and learn them , its much more fun than watching an app crash.


----------

